# End key not working in nano in screen



## AASoft (Aug 30, 2011)

To start off, I'm fairly new to freebsd and unix in general, but I can find my way around most of the simpler stuff (I hope, heh)

Some background info: I use 8-STABLE last updated maybe half a month ago, zsh as the shell, xfce as the DE. I've customized some keybindings in .zshrc, but the problem stays the same even when I remove any customization. Here's (what I think is) the relevant part anyway:

```
bindkey '^[[1~' beginning-of-line
bindkey '^[[H' beginning-of-line
bindkey '^[H' beginning-of-line
bindkey '^[OH' beginning-of-line
bindkey '^[[4~' end-of-line
bindkey '^[[F' end-of-line
bindkey '^[F' end-of-line
bindkey '^[OF' end-of-line
```

Now the problem scenario: I run the xfce terminal, no preferences changes, so everything at the defaults. Home and End keys give the following verbatim representations: ^[OH and ^[OF
Running nano editor, I am able to use the Home and End keys as they are intended to, and nano prints the same verbatims for them.

Now I run screen. Home/End verbatims: ^[[1~ and ^[[4~
Nano shows the same verbatims, but the End key does not work - I see a "Wuff ---- Wuff!" at the bottom of the terminal window. Because this is displayed at the bottom of the terminal window and not within nano, I am not sure what to attribute this to.

As I mentioned, I am farily new to this, so looking around, I figured I'd need the terminfo db, so I installed devel/ncurses, but that didn't help. I don't know what to try now.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

Try sysutils/tmux instead of screen.  The end key just worked in nano there for me.


----------



## AASoft (Aug 30, 2011)

I did run across a thread here about half an hour ago that mentioned tmux. Gave it a try, works awesome, and I already like it better than screen. Thanks for the suggestion 
Having said that, it's still interesting to know why the problem shows up with screen. But I'll mark the thread Solved anyway.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

My guess is an incompatibility or bug in screen.  tmux sometimes likes to leave me without a working backspace...


----------

